# BLT Spread



## BakersDozen (May 20, 2005)

BLT Spread

If you like bacon, lettuce and tomato sandwiches, you'll love the flavors in this made-for-a-crowd appetizer.

1 cup mayonnaise 
2 (8-ounce) packages cream cheese, softened 
1 1/2 teaspoons coarsely ground pepper 
1 cup shredded lettuce 
7 slices (3/4 cup) bacon, cooked, crumbled 
1/2 cup chopped tomatoes 
1/4 cup chopped green onions 
3 ounces (3/4 cup) deli LAND O LAKES® Cheddar Cheese, shredded 
Crackers or lahvosh (Armenian cracker bread), broken into serving-size pieces 

Combine mayonnaise, cream cheese and pepper in small mixer bowl. Beat at medium speed, scraping bowl often, until smooth (1 to 2 minutes). 
Spread mayonnaise mixture onto bottom of 9-inch round serving dish; top with lettuce, bacon, tomatoes, green onions and cheese. Serve with crackers. 

Makes 24 servings.

TIP: Mayonnaise mixture can be prepared up to 2 days ahead. Store refrigerated. Top with remaining ingredients just before serving.

TIP: Lahvosh is a thin, leavened crisp bread found in sizes ranging from 6 to 16 inches in diameter. It is also called Armenian cracker bread. In its crisp state, it can be used for dipping or with spreads. The softened form of lahvosh can be used to make large wraps or appetizers. To soften the crisp lahvosh, hold the bread under cold running water, making sure both sides are wet. Wrap in two damp towels for 1 hour or so until it becomes pliable. It can then be spread with fillings, rolled up and eaten as a wrap or sliced for pinwheel appetizers


----------



## Vegas Girl (May 21, 2005)

Mmmm, sounds like a good idea for our graduation party!


----------



## IcyMist (May 28, 2005)

Another recipe to try out....thank you


----------



## lyndalou (May 29, 2005)

Icymist, let us know how you like the BLT spread. I've printed it, and will rely on your judgement.


----------



## IcyMist (May 29, 2005)

Am not sure when I will be able to try the recipe as it is going in the stack of "make when I have time" stash.  As for if I personally will like it?  I have been losing my sense of smell and sense of taste for the last 4 years, so you can't depend on my taste.  That is why I rely on family members to check out recipes that I make.    Really funny I can't smell burned microwaved popcorn but I can smell vanilla extract.  Weird, huh?


----------



## lyndalou (May 30, 2005)

Do you know why your losing the taste and smell senses? Is there a treatment?


----------



## IcyMist (May 30, 2005)

No I have no clue.  I use to smoke 3 to 3 1/2 packs of cigarettes a day and the doctor I asked about my sense of smell said that that was probably the reason and if I quit smoking it would improve.  Hmmm now that I think of it I was losing my sense of smell a lot longer than 4 years as I quit smoking 5 years ago.  Problem has gotten worse instead of better.


----------



## Dove (May 30, 2005)

IcyMist,
My SIL lost her sense of taste..she blames it on Motrin...


----------



## Shunka (May 30, 2005)

Loss of smell can be hereitary too. My oldest daughter started losing her sense of smell at 12 years old, she is now almost 25 and worries if she is ever around a gas leak.


----------



## The Z (Jun 1, 2005)

This recipe reminds me of a cold salad "pizza" that my mom used to make... she would bake some kind of pastry base (Pillsbury from a tube if I know her ) then put the cream cheese mixture on that before finally topping with various fresh veggies.

Very nice, actually.


----------

